# Names for betta fish



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

currently my betta fishes don't have names. i can't think of any cause i don't want it to be really silly cause i come up with silly things. anyone got some suggetsitons?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

are they girls or boys? what colors are they? can you post a picture?


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

*names*

they're 3 males and 2 females and go to youtube to look at them and heres a link to look and see all of them. 

: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fighter4111&aq=f


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

i think silly names are the best! my red veil tails name is BLEEZY and my new blue double tails name is JIM (from the show 'the office') lol


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

heh


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

derp. i use super wierd human names that sound cool (aka: faolan or something) 

here's where i get my names- http://www.babynames.com/index.php


----------



## dirtyfishbow (Oct 20, 2010)

Zipperback, got it from How to train a Dragon.lol


----------

